
Slack Closing IRC Gateways - esaym
https://get.slack.help/hc/en-us/articles/201727913-Connect-to-Slack-over-IRC-and-XMPP
======
Zash
Previous discussion on this topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16539857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16539857)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16567009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16567009)

